

Startups: would you sponsor a netbook? - quizbiz
http://ouriel.typepad.com/myblog/2009/06/startups-would-you-sponsor-a-netbook.html

======
alain94040
I'll pay about $1 for that guy to put a FairSoftware sticker on his laptop.
That sounds like the most I'd spend.

Multiply that by the space on the laptop and he could make a cool $15.

Somehow, the million-pixel homepage had more potential!

------
Tichy
I would if you were Leah Culver: <http://leahculver.com/laser-etched-laptop/>

I expect that one was viewed a lot.

~~~
midnightmonster
Like the million-dollar homepage, this is an idea that won't work a second
time. Especially for a less popular blogger with cheap-looking stickers on a
cheap netbook.

~~~
Tichy
That is why I said I would only do it if he was Leah Culver ;-)

I think for tech celebrities it would work again and again, though. If you
know somebody tends to be in the spotlight, and tends to drag a notebook
around, it seems like a good way to advertise.

Maybe if the guy created a web site that presents target bloggers, and
advertisers could decide who they want to sponsor, it could work? Some of
those bloggers might be able to make a convincing case. Then again the ones
who go to all the conferences and are popular there can usually afford their
own netbooks.

------
daeken
No. The likelihood of someone seeing it, remembering it for later, going to
your site, and using your product is slim. I can't see a decent (read: any)
ROI coming out of it.

------
medianama
As a matter of principle - I don't pay to advertise my start-up.

